# How long do hedgehogs often live if they have cancer?



## Piccster06 (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi everyone. Today I received the unfortunate news that my little girl Picchi's cancer has returned. She's now 3.5 years old. Last year around this time (Sept 2016) she had acites which led to the discovery of an ovarian tumor, so she was spayed. The problem abated for the year, although the vet warned me the fluid might return which would indicate cancer. After a year, she bloated again at the end of the summer. Today the vet extracted the fluid, and once she did she could feel a mass right near her rib cage.

Once she bloated, I knew the cancer was back in some form, so I was anticipating the news. Knowing there's a mass is obviously quite sad. For those of you who have dealt with this before, I was just curious how long they normally have. She's has a good appetite and loves to run on her wheel, so I'm not worried about her spirits being too down yet. I was just curious what your experiences have been. It's a tough reality


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

There is no way for us to say how long she has. It depends on the type of cancer, if it's spread to more than one location, how aggressive the cancer is and so many other factors. Your vet would be the one that would have more of an idea on how long she has.


----------

